# Dr. Gene Scott (1929-2005)



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2006)

Nearly two years after his death, Scott's website has still not acknowledged that the old boy has croaked.

Shortly before his decease, he "ordained" his wife to carry on the "work".

Gene Scott - southern California's very own religious wacko.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 25, 2006)

I might have seen this cat the other night. He didn't look at all as I remembered him. I remember a boisterous, cigar smoking, bible-quoting, talk-show hosting, weirdo. 

Saw him for the first time late one night in Phoenix in 1984 on our way out to Escondido for the first time. Couldn't figure him out at all. I think I remember girls in skimpy clothes and rock music. 

So, the other night I saw this guy with a mottled face writing Greek on a whiteboard. It caught my attention. It's not everyday one sees someone writing Greek on a whiteboard on telly. I couldn't tell who was who. Some gal started singing a folk song, and I thought they identified the bloke at the whiteboard as Walter Scott but at the end it said Gene Scott (who I thought, and Richard says, is dead).

Very confusing.

rsc


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 25, 2006)

On this website they say he is deceased. His wife is the pastor.


----------



## Robin (Dec 25, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I might have seen this cat the other night. He didn't look at all as I remembered him. I remember a boisterous, cigar smoking, bible-quoting, talk-show hosting, weirdo....
> 
> So, the other night I saw this guy with a mottled face writing Greek on a whiteboard. It caught my attention. It's not everyday one sees someone writing Greek on a whiteboard on telly. ..Gene Scott (who I thought, and Richard says, is dead).
> 
> ...



His health had been in decline for a while. They do re-runs. And have to, I suppose. Ever seen the new "pastor's" (Mrs. Gene Scott) presentation? (Waiting for the Chippendales) Oy!! 

Actually, I've heard Dr. Gene get things right quite a few times while expounding the Greek on the board. Proof positive the Gospel is supernatural if it can make it through the horrendous blasphemies from guys like him. 

So, Dr. Clark...how is your penmanship on the whiteboard?

 

Robin


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 25, 2006)

Robin said:


> So, Dr. Clark...how is your penmanship on the whiteboard?
> 
> Robin



It's a closely guarded secret. I think it looks fine, but then again I'm not taking notes for an exam!

s


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 25, 2006)

I used to hear him occasionally on radio, but I never paid him much attention. He used to be on shortwave 24/7, and As far as I know may still be. 

I understand he would sometimes stop teaching until people called in and made pledges and would then go back to the whiteboard.


----------



## Robin (Dec 25, 2006)

The Los Angeles University Cathedral is located at 933 South Broadway in downtown Los Angeles, California. It was originally a movie palace, designed by the architect C. Howard Crane of the firm Walker & Percy Eisen for the United Artists corporation formed by Charlie Chaplin, Douglas Fairbanks and Mary Pickford.

Construction was completed in 1927. The theatre was the first of many constructed by United Artists and served as the first major preview house located in Los Angeles rather than in New York City. The building was the tallest privately owned structure in Los Angeles until 1956. Its style is Spanish Gothic, patterned after a cathedral in Segovia, Spain.

Later History:

After being leased in 1989 by the late televangelist Dr. William Eugene Scott to be used as the location from which to broadcast the live Sunday services of his Protestant ministry, a thorough renovation, directed and supervised by Christine Shaw, the second wife of Dr. Scott, was performed to the interior of the building. Dr. Scott held his first Sunday service there in 1990 and continued to hold Sunday services there until his death in 2005. A designated historic monument in itself, with the historic monument "Jesus Saves" sign (originally from The Church of the Open Door) on its roof, the former United Artists Theatre now houses one of the largest privately owned collection of English Bibles. Dr. Gene Scott, Inc. purchased the building, originally just leased as noted above, in 2002.

Sunday Services continue (at this time) to be held at the Los Angeles University Cathedral hosted by Pastor Melissa Pastore-Scott the third wife of the late Dr. William Eugene Scott.

For what it's worth, I've performed in this building (not during a church service.) It is an awesome structure with remarkable old time "Golden" era Hollywood atmosphere.

What a gig, Melissa!!

r.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I might have seen this cat the other night. He didn't look at all as I remembered him. I remember a boisterous, cigar smoking, bible-quoting, talk-show hosting, weirdo.
> 
> Saw him for the first time late one night in Phoenix in 1984 on our way out to Escondido for the first time. Couldn't figure him out at all. I think I remember girls in skimpy clothes and rock music.
> 
> ...



Yes, the "ministry" has 30 years' worth of video tapes they can play forever, I suppose...

The "Dr." in "Dr. Gene Scott" was not a pose, by the way. The guy earned a Ph.D from Stanford University in the late 1950s. Did his dissertation on Reinhold Niebuhr.

His fatal stroke was a complication of prostate cancer. He initially refused all standard treatment for the cancer, saying God would heal him. When it didn't happen, he started treatment, but by then it was too late.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 25, 2006)

Dr. Scott was an Assembly of God evangelist but left the denomination when he started the TV work in LA. I think his father was an A/G preacher as well.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> Dr. Scott was an Assembly of God evangelist but left the denomination when he started the TV work in LA. I think his father was an A/G preacher as well.




I think, in his A/G days (during the 1960s), he wrote some children's Sunday School material that has been very effective for the A/G, and that they still use to this day.

Then he went nuts...


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Dec 26, 2006)

I've known about Dr Gene Scott most of my life. I remember watching him on tv in Los Angeles back in the 70's. My Mom used to say "Dont watch that creep", but then she would change the channel to TBN and make me watch Paul and Jan Crouch.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is a wonderfull example of fine preaching from the good Dr.  

[video=youtube;YIwhSA9Labs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIwhSA9Labs&NR[/video]

[video=youtube;FzsoYd10YNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzsoYd10YNw&mode=related&search=[/video]


----------



## bookslover (Dec 26, 2006)

JoeRe4mer said:


> Here is a wonderfull example of the fine preaching of the good Dr.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIwhSA9Labs&NR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzsoYd10YNw&mode=related&search=



They just don't make 'em like Crazy Gene any more - FORTUNATELY!


----------

